#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in nagpur | Best Btech/BE colleges in nagpur

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Nagpur:*
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology (VNIT)Shri Ramdeobaba Kamla Nehru Engineering CollegeAnjuman College of Engineering & TechnologyGuru Gram Institute of Aeronautical Engineering & TechnologyKavikulguru Institute of Technology and Science (KITS)Priyadarshini College of EngineeringUmrer College of EngineeringYeshwantrao Chavan College of Engineering (YCCE)LIT ( Lakshminarayan Institute of Technology)Karmavir Dadasaheb Kannamwar Engineering college (KDK)*1.) Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology (VNIT)*
*Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
ArchitectureCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Materials EngineeringMining Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
*S No.*
*Description of heads (Annum basis)*
*Amount*

1
*Tuition Fees*
35000

2
Registration Fees
250

3
*Library Deposit*
500

4
Library Fees
500

5
Gym. Annual Day & Magazine Fee
600

6
Physical Education & Medical Fee
50

7
Identity Card
50

8
Internet & Computer Maint. Fee
500

9
Training & Placement Fees
250

10
Student Aid Fund
100

11
Inter Univ. Cultural Activity
50

12
Industry Institute Interaction
200

13
Development Fees
3000

14
End Semester Examination Fees
800

*Grand Total Rs.*
*41,850/-*


*Placement:* 
*Year*
*2008-09*
*2009-10*
*2010-11*

*Branch*
*Eligible*
*Placed*
*Eligible*
*Placed*
*Eligible*
*Placed*

Civil
42
37
45
41
54
48

Chemical
-
41
32
52
40

Mechanical
48
47
50
49
54
49

Electrical & Electronics
54
54
51
43
54
50

Electronics & Communication
57
49
53
45
52
49

Comp.Sc. & Engg.
44
36
51
49
56
48

Metallurgical & Materials
50
45
38
38
57
37

Mining
9
8
12
11
13
11

Architecture
12
2
-
-

Total
*304*
*278*
*341*
*308*
*392*
*332*

*% UG*
*91.44%*
*90.32%*
*84.69%*



*Address:* Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, South Ambazari Road, Nagpur, Maharashtra. Pin 440010 (India).





  Similar Threads: VNIT Nagpur M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | VNIT Nagpur fee | VNIT Nagpur placement Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh Direct admission in Nagpur University colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Shri Ramdeobaba Kamla Nehru Engineering College*
*Year of Establishment:* 1984.

*Affiliation:* Nagpur University.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringIndustrial EngineeringElectronics EngineeringElectronics Product Design TechnologyElectronics and Tele-Comm. Engg.Information TechnologyComputer Science and Engg.Mechanical EngineeringElectronics and Comm. Engg.Electronics Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Course Name
Tuition Fees*
Development Fees*
Other Fees Including
Study Material Charges#
Caution Money Deposit
(Refundable)
Total fees payable
at the time of admission

First Year M.Tech.
Rs. 59112/-
Rs. 4138/-
Rs. 4000/-
Rs. 5000/-
Rs. 72,250/-


*Placement:* 


*Address:* Katol Road, Nagpur, Maharashtra, India - 440 013.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Anjuman College of Engineering & Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* Rashtrasant Tukadoji Maharaj Nagpur University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringElectronics & Power EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Training & Placement Cell is continuously looking all the issue related to various Training & Campus Recruitment for the students of Anjuman College of Engineering & Technology, Nagpur. 
The Training & Placement Cell is equipped with excellent infrastructure to support every stage of the placement process. Arrangements for Pre-Placements talks, written tests, interviews, group discussions, etc are handled by the staff at the office. The Placement policies and other related activities are handled by the Placement Advisory Committee (PAC) of final year students from different branches under the guidance of Training and Placement Officer & Public Relation Officer.
The Career counseling wing at Anjuman is dedicated to identify the career goals, interests and skill sets of the students and channelize their potential accordingly. The centre is regularly being supervised by a highly professional team of career specialists and counselors who conduct timely workshops, personality development sessions and life skill training to provide the students enough instruments not just to land the dream job, but scale high in the career path as Anjuman is having strong placement tie ups with the various reputed companies in the industry and most of our brilliant products are rendering their best services with.

*Address:* Anjuman College of Engineering & Technology, Mangalwari bazaar road , Sadar, Nagpur-440001, Maharashtra, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Guru Gram Institute of Aeronautical Engineering & Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2003.

*Affiliation:* Maharshi Dayanand University.

*Courses:* 
Aerospace EngineeringAeronautical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
INDUS AIRWAYS
HELLA INDIA Electronics Pvt Ltd. Gurgaon

TELCO,LUCKNOW
CADD CENTER TRAINING SERVICES PVT.LTD

TELCO,PUNE
GODREJ PUNE

VSNL,NOIDA
INDIGO AIRLINES

CADES,BANGLORE
GMR (INDIA)Pvt. Ltd.(Delhi)

AIRTEL
SPARSH (INDIA) Pvt.Ltd.

NOKIA
INTELLINET(VODAFONE),GGN

VALCO INDUSTRIES LTD.
FLYING CLUB,PUNE

MCAWABER-BEEKAY
FLYING CLUB ,UJJAIN

PARAS CALLTECH
BAJAJ ALLIANZ ,DELHI

WIPRO BPO
CENTURION BANK OF PUNJAB

GILL INFOTECH
KOHLAR (INDIA) Pvt. Ltd..GGN

INTEL ENET GLOBAL SERVICES PVT.LTD.
STYAM,HYDRABAD

KANKEI Relationship Mkt Services Pvt.Ltd
TECNOLOGY INDUSTRY Pvt.Ltd.

HCL ,NOIDA
GLOBALINFOTECH,GURGAON



*Address:* Royal Complex, Near Old Padri Naka, Bhandara Road, Bhandara Road, Nagpur, MH 440035, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Kavikulguru Institute of Technology and Science (KITS)*

*Year of Establishment:* 1985.

*Affiliation:*  Rashtrasant Tukadoji Maharaj Nagpur University.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringElectronics And Communications EngineeringElectrical EngineeringComputer TechnologyInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Sl .No.*
*Name Of  Organization*
*Final Placement Offered*

*1.*
Zuti Engineering
*02*

*2.*
*Congnizant*
*01*

*3.*
*Infosys*
*14*

*4.*
KPIT Cummins
*04*

*5.*
Tech Mahindra
*24*

*6.*
BOSCH
*07*

*7.*
*Diffusion Engineering,Nagpur*
*05*

*8.*
*Syntel Ltd., Pune*
*01*

*9.*
*New Consolidated Construction Co.Ltd*
*32*

*10.*
*Zep Infratech Ltd.*
*16*

*11.*
*Soma Enterprises, Hyderabad*
*05*

*12.*
*KEC International, Mumbai*
*08*

*13.*
*iGATE Patni*
*24*

*14.*
*Indian Navy*
*04*

*15.*
*Indian Army*
*05*

*16.*
*Anglo Eastern Ship Management Co.Ltd*
*03*

*17.*
*HDFC*
*04*

*18.*
*Cease Fire*
*03*

*19.*
*Husys Consulting Pvt. Ltd.*
*01*

*20.*
*Rramdeobaba Developers, Nagpur*
*18*

*Total**181*



*Address:* Kavikulguru Institute Of Technology And Science, Ramtek,Nagpur(Dt), Maharastra, India-441106.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Priyadarshini College of Engineering*

*Year of Establishment:* 1990.

*Affiliation:* RTM Nagpur University.

*Courses:* 
Mechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringComputer TechnologyElectronics & TelecomElectronics EngineeringInformation TechnologyCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 

*Sr.No*
*Name of Company*
*No.of students selected*

1
NVIDIA
-

2
INFOSYS
45

3
Tech Mahindra
21

4
Indian Navy
4 Shortlisted

5
Zensar
-

6
Wipro Lighting
-

7
L&T Infotech
16

8
KPIT Cummins
1

9
Indian Army
-

10
Syslogics
-

11
Diffusion Engineers
5 Shortlisted

12
Syntel
5 Shortlisted for PI



*83*




*Address:* Near CRPF Campus, Hingana Raod, Nagpur,Maharashtra - 440019, India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Umrer College of Engineering*

*Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* RTMNU (Nagpur University)

*Courses:* 
Computer EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 

*List of Companies-2011-12 (Till Date)*






*Name of Company*
*Salary offered*
*Date of Campus*
*Batch*

Infosys
3.25Lakhs/Annum
09/08/2011
2012 Batch

Zensar Technologies
3.0 Lakhs/Annum
13/09/2011
2012 Batch

L & T Infotech
3.0 Lakhs/Annum
15/09/2011
2012 Batch

KPIT Cummins
3.2 lacks/Annum
17/09/2011
2012 Batch

Bosch Ltd.
3.0Lakhs/Annum
22/10/2011
2012 Batch

Syntel Inc.
3.2 Lakhs/Annum
20/11/2011
2012 Batch

Indian Army
-
26/11/2011
2012 Batch

L & T IES
3.07Lakhs/Annum
28/11/2011
2012 Batch

Lanco Ltd.
2.8 Lakhs/Annum
30/11/2011
2012 Batch

ADP
4.0 Lakhs/Annum
12/07/2011
2012 Batch

Bizmatics
3.07 Lakhs/Annum
12/09/2011
2011 Batch

Johnson Controls India
3.0Lakhs/Annum
28/12/2011
2012 Batch

Inventys Ltd
2.8 Lakhs/Annum
29/03/2012
2012 Batch

CMC Ltd.
1.8 Lakhs/Annum
15/4/2012
2012 Batch

Zuti Engineeing Solutions
2.8 Lakhs/Annum
05/11/2012
2012 Batch

TAL
3.0 Lakhs/Annum
05/10/2012
2012 Batch

Sunflag Iron & Steel
2.7 Lakhs/Annum
03/06/2012
2012 Batch

Nico Industries Ltd.
2.5 Lakhs/Annum
06/06/2012
2012 Batch

SMS Infrastructure
3.0Lakhs/Annum
29/03/2012
2012 Batch






*Address:* State Highway No.9 Opposite W.C.L. Umrer, Dist. Nagpur - 441204, Maharastra, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Yeshwantrao Chavan College of Engineering (YCCE)*

*Year of Establishment:* 1984.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringElectrical EngineeringComputer TechnologyElectronics & TelecommunicationInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 


*Address:* Yeshwantrao Chavan College of Engineering, Hingna Road, Wanadongri, Nagpur- 441110, Maharastra, India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) LIT ( Lakshminarayan Institute of Technology)
*
*Year of Establishment:* 1942.

*Affiliation:* Nagpur University. 

*Courses:* 
Chemical EngineeringEngineering Systems TechnologyPetroleum Refining and Petrochemicals TechnologySurface-coating TechnologyPaper and Pulp TechnologyOils, Fats and Surfactants TechnologyEcotechnologyFood TechnologyPlastics and Polymers Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*SN*
*NAME*
*STUDENTS*
*BRANCH**

1
NATIONAL ORGANIC CHEMICAL INDUSTRIES LIMITED (NOCIL), THANE
YOGENDRA SINGH SOLANKI
ROSHAN APPA
CE
CE 

2
THERMAX INDIA LTD., PUNE
HEMANT BHERWANI
DEBARCHAN MISHRA
PRANALI NARAYANE
CE
CE
CE

3
BPCL, MUMBAI
SHENU NANDGAYE
RAJVANSH MANDPE
CE
CE

4
PHILIPS CARBON BLACK LTD., DURGAPUR
RITESH DARVHEKAR
PULKIT SAHU
G. KAVITA
PANKAJ NIKHARE
CE
CE
PCT
PCT

5
GALAXY SURFACTANTS, MUMBAI
SHASHANK DHOTE
VINOD MANTE
CE
CE

6
VEDANTA STERLITE LTD. , SESAGOA
RAMESH GAYKWAD
SWAPNIL FUSE
PRASAD RAUT
SUMEET NAGTODE
AMRUTA PARKHI
CE
CE
CE
CE
CE

7
TVS, HOSUR
19.    CHITRALEKHA  NANDANWAR
CE

8
UNITED PHOSPHORUS LTD, VAPI
NUTAN PALIWAL
ROSHAN BELOKAR
DYANESHWAR DADMAL
RUPESH WADIBHASME
CE
CE
CE
PCT

9
ORIENT PAPER MILLS LTD, AMLAI
AKASH RAO
SAURABH MITRA
ABDUL REHMAN
PPT
PPT
PPT

10
TATA MOTORS
YOGESH PARDESHI
VISHAL SAHAJWANI
SCT
PLPT

11
MARICO LTD
AKSHAY GHARDE
FT

12
MAHINDRA AND MAHINDRA LTD, NASHIK
    30.    INDRADEEP SHERE
RASHMI DALALSANDEEP SHELARPRADEEP REPALE
SCT
SCT
SCT
SCT
SCT

13
MAPRO FOODS LTD.
PRIYANKA PRADHAN
PRAVIN DEVASE
FT
FT

14
AMBUJA CEMENT
SHIVAJI BHUSE
AVANTI BANNORE
ANKITA MAHILE
CE
CE
CE

15
JOTUN PAINTS, PUNE
AMOL WALHEKAR
SHIV KUMAR
NILESH WAYKAR
AKSHAY DESHPANDE
OT
SCT
OT
SCT

17
SUMAN SYNDET, NEW DELHI
PRASHANT GAIDHANE
RAVINDRA CHAVAN
OT
OT

18
BRITISH PAINTS
45.    SAGAR WADODE
46.    JAYANT PATIL
47.    PRAVEEN DHATRAK
SCT
SCT
SCT

19
SANMAR LTD., CHENNAI
SWAPNIL GANVIR
CE

20
THERMAX INDIA LTD. PUNE
EKTA JAINNIKUNJ JAINPRAVEEN GADPAYLEPRAFULL TURANKARKUNAL TONDAREDIKSHA GORANTIWARSWAPNALI CHITRIVPOURNIMA DURUGKAR
CE
CE
CE
CE
CE
CE
CE
PCT

21
SABMILLER LTD
KARTIKI DASARI
FT

22
TRIDEND LTD, CHANDIGARH
SAZIYA PARVEENPANKAJ BHUTE
PPT
PPT

23
PARLE LTD, NASHIK
ANIL NADAVADEKAR
FT

24
SOLAR EXPLOSIVES, NAGPUR
PANKAJ PATLEUMAKANT BALLURE
CE
PCT

26
NIPPON PAINTS, CHENNAI
HEMANT DHAGEBAGHYASHREE UKEY
SCT
SCT

27
PERFECT BIOTECH. , BUTIBORI
FUZAIL ANJUMPRIYANKA KHOBRAGADELAXMI JIBHE
CE
CE
CE

28
PERFECT BIOTECH. , BUTIBORI
SATISH SHIRPURKARSHARAD SHENDETUSHAR KOMALWAR
CE
CE
PCT

29.
INDORAMA (SYNTHETICS) PVT. LTD.
HEMANT NAWALEPRASHANT FAYE
CE
CE

30.
ENERCON
ANKIT AGRAWALSANDEEP SHIVDEKAR
PLPT
PLPT

31
SULZER INDIA LTD
HIMANSHU KHATRIMUGDHA LOHIT
CE
CE



*Address:* Laxminarayan Institute of Technology, Rashtrasant Tukadoji Maharaj Nagpur University, Amravati Road, Opposite Bharat Nagar, Nagpur, Maharastra, India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Karmavir Dadasaheb Kannamwar Engineering college (KDK)*

*Year of Establishment:* 1984.

*Affiliation:* R.T.M. Nagpur University.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringComputer TechnologyElectrical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
S. No.
Name of Company
Salary Offered (Appox.)

1
Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd.; Mumbai
3.50 Lacs / annum

2
Satyam Computer Ltd., Pune
2.25 Lacs / annum

3
KPIT cummis Ltd., Mumbai
2.00 Lacs / annum

4
Syntel India Ltd., Pune
2.00 Lacs / annum

5
L & T InfoTech Ltd., Pune
2.00 Lacs / annum

6
Tata Chemicals, Mumbai
2.50 Lacs / annum

7
DSL Software, Bangalore
2.50 Lacs / annum

8
Caps Geminal, Hyderabad
2.50 Lacs / annum

9
Foursoft Software Ltd., Hyderabad
2.25 Lacs / annum

10
Ashok Leyland, Mumbai
3.00 Lacs / annum



*Address:* KARMAVEER DADASAHEB KANNAMWAR, COLLEGE OF ENGINEERING, Great Nag Road, Nandanvan, Nagpur 440 009 (M.S.), India.

----------

